
Boeing considers suspending or halting 737 Max production - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/dec/16/boeing-737-max-production-faa
======
Tempest1981
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21799845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21799845)

------
rem7
I’m surprised they hadn’t stopped already. Do airlines even want them right
now?

~~~
kayfox
Yes, airlines want them, airlines run on small margins and 8% better fuel
efficiency is a big deal.

